# Xbox One Gets Booed Out At EVO 2013



## Kouen Hasuki (Jul 15, 2013)

Evo 2013 is this year's edition of the Evolution Championship Series fighting game tournament. Being a long runing (well 11 years with roots stretching back somewhat further) such things also tend to act as a minor reveal for interested companies and MS also appeared with Killer Instinct (a fighting series from former Nintendo devs "Rare" and makers of such classics as Donkey Kong, Goldeneye and Banjo Kazooie that has a long history and a fairly devoted following). Despite a few unpleasant remarks during the e3 demo most noted it as one of the nicer things to happen in the 2013 E3 conference by Microsoft.
--

Unveiling Killer Instinct for the Xbox One... Didn't go to plan...

(Sorry for less than stellar video quality the pauses are in the video itself)


Will the Xbone ever get a break even when giving many what they have been begging for since the end of the Nintendo 64 days?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 15, 2013)

Well that 2 sec video clip looked awful. Was that even the New Killer Instinct or am I missing something.

edit: Nvm its street fighter.


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (Jul 15, 2013)

By this point it looks like hate for the sake of hate, really. 

I mean, okay, the XBox One shot itself into so many of its feet it had to mutate several additional ones, but it's becoming a bit ridiculous, the sheer amount of hate just mentioning the word "Microsoft" gets by this point.

Still, they did it to 'emselves, I guess.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 15, 2013)

I like to imagine people who are booing something are actually just shouting boobies really slowly, and never get to finish.

Anyways, I agree that Microsoft shouldn't get so much hate. Don't like their product? Buy the other one and shut the fuck up.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm still trying to decide if this is news worthy.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 15, 2013)

Breaking news: people still dislike the Xbox One.


----------



## Another World (Jul 15, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I'm still trying to decide if this is news worthy.



read USN with the understanding that its information someone wants to bring to your attention, and not always actual journalistic news. 

-another world


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jul 16, 2013)

Everyone keeps saying "Xbone deserves it"...but these guys aren't affiliated with the Xbox One, are they?  Do they deserve that kind of humiliation?  Granted, this is the fighting game community, and they're as toxic as MOBA communities...or worse.  Feel bad for them.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 16, 2013)

This is the fighting game community we're talking about. They'd boo the second coming of Christ ("Bullshit, He's ruining the balancing! Miracles are fucking cheap, nerf now!")


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 16, 2013)

Killer Instinct was well received there. The Booing was for the Xbox One.

BTW a puertorrican won EVO 2013 Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 CHAMPIONSHIP!!!


----------



## slingblade1170 (Jul 16, 2013)

Does it really deserve to be booed before its even released?


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah booooooooooooo M$.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol, will be interesting to see what happens this holiday season.


----------



## Sop (Jul 16, 2013)

ORIGINAL RARE TEAM SHOULD BAND TOGETHER AND MAKE BANJO KAZOOIE 3

off topic but I don't care


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 16, 2013)

Sop said:


> ORIGINAL RARE TEAM SHOULD BAND TOGETHER AND MAKE BANJO KAZOOIE 3
> 
> off topic but I don't care


 
I agree.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jul 16, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> I agree.


For WiiU


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sop said:


> ORIGINAL RARE TEAM SHOULD BAND TOGETHER AND MAKE BANJO KAZOOIE 3
> 
> off topic but I don't care
> 
> ...



In the meantime can I point you at


As for the matter at hand I suppose I will go with the usual "hah competitive games" and "hah competitive fighting games".


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 16, 2013)

Sop said:


> ORIGINAL RARE TEAM SHOULD BAND TOGETHER AND MAKE BANJO KAZOOIE 3
> 
> off topic but I don't care


Yes, a new proper Banjo Kazooie game.
This is the only thing that would make me get a X-Bone.


----------



## rizzod (Jul 16, 2013)

"Yo Yo Yo"

How bout No No No. Ass.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 16, 2013)

HEY GUYS THE ORIGINAL RARE TEAM WAS GENIUSES!

Too bad most of their games are actually pretty... not expertly designed. Donkey Kong Country didn't have good level design, Banjo Kazooie didn't have good level design, Goldeneye and Perfect Dark didn't have good level design (well Perfect Dark ranged from "interesting levels" to "convoluted as fuck"). They were good at making A) collect-a-thon platformers that people loved because you just collected shit B) memorable music and C) a single fun multiplayer game (Perfect Dark which blows Goldeneye out of the water by leaps and bounds). Most of them have since quit the industry or are off working for other developers.

I'm just saying that their games weren't really known for being well designed, just for being "memorable".


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Donkey Kong Country didn't have good level design, Banjo Kazooie didn't have good level design, Goldeneye and Perfect Dark didn't have good level design (well Perfect Dark ranged from "interesting levels" to "convoluted as fuck").



I agree in many ways. However there is a certain something to having a level design that is not completely streamlined for those with a 3 second boredom threshold/what are effectively rail shooters but with a tiny bit more control about where you sit during the set pieces.

That said the modern operation flashpoints seem to have taken up that philosophy so I am not without choice.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> HEY GUYS THE ORIGINAL RARE TEAM WAS GENIUSES!
> 
> Too bad most of their games are actually pretty... not expertly designed. Donkey Kong Country didn't have good level design, Banjo Kazooie didn't have good level design, Goldeneye and Perfect Dark didn't have good level design (well Perfect Dark ranged from "interesting levels" to "convoluted as fuck"). They were good at making A) collect-a-thon platformers that people loved because you just collected shit B) memorable music and C) a single fun multiplayer game (Perfect Dark which blows Goldeneye out of the water by leaps and bounds). Most of them have since quit the industry or are off working for other developers.
> 
> I'm just saying that their games weren't really known for being well designed, just for being "memorable".


 

And their newer games were far worse IMHO, but to each their own    Granted, none of their games were perfect, even I admit that. Some people like their older games (esp on the Snes), others weren't the biggest fans. On that we can agree


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> HEY GUYS THE ORIGINAL RARE TEAM WAS GENIUSES!
> 
> Too bad most of their games are actually pretty... not expertly designed. Donkey Kong Country didn't have good level design, Banjo Kazooie didn't have good level design, Goldeneye and Perfect Dark didn't have good level design (well Perfect Dark ranged from "interesting levels" to "convoluted as fuck"). They were good at making A) collect-a-thon platformers that people loved because you just collected shit B) memorable music and C) a single fun multiplayer game (Perfect Dark which blows Goldeneye out of the water by leaps and bounds). Most of them have since quit the industry or are off working for other developers.
> 
> I'm just saying that their games weren't really known for being well designed, just for being "memorable".


ERm...I won't speak on the other games you mention, but...Donkey Kong Country actually had good level design. It's been a while since I played 1 and 2 (though not THAT long), but they were more than decent. Varied, thrilling, not too long or frustratingly hard, a good amount of tricks and hidden stuff, fun minigames... Okay, perhaps it won't win the prize of "best design ever"...but which platformer can claim that title? 

(and it's pretty hard to separate the level design from the music or the then-ahead-of-times graphics).


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jul 16, 2013)

Also the game is not being made by Rare.  That is like Uncharted 4 not being done by Naughty Dog.  Is Rare too busy or something?


----------



## Minox (Jul 16, 2013)

TheCasketMan said:


> Also the game is not being made by Rare.  That is like Uncharted 4 not being done by Naughty Dog.  Is Rare too busy or something?


Most of the original Rare does not even work for Microsoft anymore so at this point there's really no harm in handing it off to another development studio.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> HEY GUYS THE ORIGINAL RARE TEAM WAS GENIUSES!
> 
> Too bad most of their games are actually pretty... not expertly designed. Donkey Kong Country didn't have good level design, Banjo Kazooie didn't have good level design, Goldeneye and Perfect Dark didn't have good level design (well Perfect Dark ranged from "interesting levels" to "convoluted as fuck"). They were good at making A) collect-a-thon platformers that people loved because you just collected shit B) memorable music and C) a single fun multiplayer game (Perfect Dark which blows Goldeneye out of the water by leaps and bounds). Most of them have since quit the industry or are off working for other developers.
> 
> I'm just saying that their games weren't really known for being well designed, just for being "memorable".


 
Bad level designs or not, their older games are still vastly superior to the shit they've made for the 360. The 360 games didn't even feel like they were trying anymore, they felt like they were thrown together without much thought or care. At least with the older games it felt like they were actually enjoying themselves as they made the games and it reflected into the games. Personally I would take poor level design to the mess of the modern Rare games,


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 16, 2013)

Minox said:


> Most of the original Rare does not even work for Microsoft anymore so at this point there's really no harm in handing it off to another development studio.


 

Unfortunately the new dev is the studio behind the Battleship, Green Lantern, and GI Joe licensed movie games. And Silent Hill: Homecoming.


----------



## Minox (Jul 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Unfortunately the new dev is the studio behind the Battleship, Green Lantern, and GI Joe licensed movie games. And Silent Hill: Homecoming.


I haven't played any of those games, but I've heard rather bad things about them and if that's really the case then I'm pretty sad. Even though I would never have bought Killer Instinct on the Xbox One, but I hate seeing a once lovely game series being treated like this.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 16, 2013)

Poor Microsoft.
They listened to the people and reverted their DRM policies and such.
Yet nobody is happy.

Hypocrites if you ask me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Unfortunately the new dev is the studio behind the Battleship, Green Lantern, and GI Joe licensed movie games. And Silent Hill: Homecoming.


 
That's...pretty damned pathetic 



DinohScene said:


> Poor Microsoft.
> They listened to the people and reverted their DRM policies and such.
> Yet nobody is happy.
> 
> Hypocrites if you ask me.


 
I guess you can't please everyone.


----------



## pasc (Jul 16, 2013)

Rare ? I miss them 

They shall reform...

And return to Ninty.

Wishful thinking...


----------



## luigiman1928 (Jul 16, 2013)

pasc said:


> Rare ? I miss them
> 
> They shall reform...
> 
> ...


 

Will the Rare IP's/dev's ever return to Nintendo?


----------



## air2004 (Jul 16, 2013)

That was a lot of empty chairs there


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jul 16, 2013)

This makes me smile...The hate is still strong in these ones.


----------



## bowser (Jul 16, 2013)

luigiman1928 said:


> Will the Rare IP's/dev's ever return to Nintendo?


I think the chances of that happening are pretty Rare.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 16, 2013)

haha I like it that all these douchebag tools can say is YO YO YO after they get booed haha


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 16, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Poor Microsoft.
> They listened to the people and reverted their DRM policies and such.
> Yet nobody is happy.
> 
> Hypocrites if you ask me.


 
It's hard to win people back though. But I think people are more upset that it was even there in the first place and afraid it could return


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 16, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> It's hard to win people back though. But I think people are more upset that it was even there in the first place and afraid it could return


 
True that.
But yeh, some people can never be satisfied.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 16, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> True that.
> But yeh, some people can never be satisfied.


 
I would make my comments on the system, but at this point I'd be beating a dead horse.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 16, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> True that.
> But yeh, some people can never be satisfied.


 
of course. Microsoft showed consumers and the world their new desired world order and control over the consumer. And the 180 was because they were met with backlash and a possibly worse predicted non-profit friendly christmas season

That's like being robbed but during the robbery you pull out a gun and tell the robber to fuck off. He runs away but now every other day he calls you and want's to hang out and wants to be your friend.

the thief's real intention was to rob you. But due to the gun. He's scared shitless and changes plans. He want's to be your friend, But you knew his original intention was to rob you.

Nobody can get past Microsoft's original intention and plans for the future.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm not surprised; it's culturally acceptable to hate Microsoft for what they did with the Xbox One. We clamored for them to remove the restrictions, and then, somebody started clamoring to bring the restrictions back. So everyone started signing it to express their hate for Microsoft... again. Getting booed at a tournament is just another nail in their coffin. It's sounding like they'll never forgive Microsoft for what they did. There will be another hate outbreak for them; I guarantee it.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jul 16, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> ERm...I won't speak on the other games you mention, but...Donkey Kong Country actually had good level design. It's been a while since I played 1 and 2 (though not THAT long), but they were more than decent. Varied, thrilling, not too long or frustratingly hard, a good amount of tricks and hidden stuff, fun minigames... Okay, perhaps it won't win the prize of "best design ever"...but which platformer can claim that title?
> 
> (and it's pretty hard to separate the level design from the music or the then-ahead-of-times graphics).


The original DKC had really lame level design in my opinion. Just to see the first world I got impressed to see how all the jungle levels looked so much alike, I never ended the game because I found it so boring. DKC2 though had levels very distinct one from another it just seemed more focused and it's my personal favorite. DKC3 was also really good, I have yet to play it another time.


----------



## XDel (Jul 16, 2013)

Yo yo yo, I'm a douche bag and I'm adopting trendy, stereo typical street dialog to push my quasi quality products upon the the empty heads of youth, and adults arrested in development. Check it yo, I'm wearing a joystick as a necklace in vein of Flava Flave cause unlike Flava, I have no originality what so ever so I must bite his style that it has become a well recognize pop icon item. 
 Sighh...


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 16, 2013)

A few people can make an awfully loud noise. Personally I can't see MS giving an F.


----------



## Deferet (Jul 16, 2013)

sounds like Microsoft might be xboned


----------



## wolf-snake (Jul 17, 2013)

well last thing i've heard it was that KI was going to be free to play but you'll just get 1 character and you need to buy the rest of them.
that seems worse than capcom itself and capcom had made pretty stupid stuff before. maybe that's why they booed the xbone


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 17, 2013)

They never stated how many characters you get for free to play. However I don't think it will be very many, nor will this micro transaction thing work, especially on the XBone


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 17, 2013)

They're not saying 'boo', they're saying 'BooOne'


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 17, 2013)

wolf-snake said:


> well last thing i've heard it was that KI was going to be free to play but you'll just get 1 character and you need to buy the rest of them.
> that seems worse than capcom itself and capcom had made pretty stupid stuff before. maybe that's why they booed the xbone


They boo-ed at the moment they said they had "a good partnership with microsoft". I'd say that part of the audience was dead set on not getting that console.

Likewise, I can predict some boo-ing if bayonetta 2 developers telling at a gaming convention how they like the arragements they have with nintendo.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 17, 2013)

This news was so normal that everyone got bored and started to talk about Rare.


----------



## Sop (Jul 17, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> In the meantime can I point you at
> 
> 
> As for the matter at hand I suppose I will go with the usual "hah competitive games" and "hah competitive fighting games".



Conker's BFD is really good.


----------



## Obveron (Jul 17, 2013)

The booing really cut-off the presenters stride. Killer Instinct and Xbox One is a combo worth breaking.

Presenters: Yo Yo Yo, Killer Instinct.
Audience: ....
Presenters: Yo Yo Yo, Xbox One.
Audience: C-C-Combo Breaker!
Presenters: .... Yo Yo Yo?


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jul 17, 2013)

_Purification in process..._
(Note: the _booers_ are the spectres.)

Frankly, I think that the Durango is the new Justin Bieber... or the new furry fandom... something that is just fashionable to hate indiscriminately without actually seeing for yourself _how_ bad is this. This is less pro-Durango/pro-Justin/pro-furry but more 'think and see for _yourself_ this time.'


----------



## schmooblidon (Jul 18, 2013)

I can't speak for the crowd but I'd boo more for the exclusive part. Just feels like a way to make the huge and growing community, pressured into buying an xbone.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jul 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> HEY GUYS THE ORIGINAL RARE TEAM WAS GENIUSES!
> 
> Too bad most of their games are actually pretty... not expertly designed. Donkey Kong Country didn't have good level design, Banjo Kazooie didn't have good level design, Goldeneye and Perfect Dark didn't have good level design (well Perfect Dark ranged from "interesting levels" to "convoluted as fuck"). They were good at making A) collect-a-thon platformers that people loved because you just collected shit B) memorable music and C) a single fun multiplayer game (Perfect Dark which blows Goldeneye out of the water by leaps and bounds). Most of them have since quit the industry or are off working for other developers.
> 
> I'm just saying that their games weren't really known for being well designed, just for being "memorable".


Oh man, were you in a depression when playing those games?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 18, 2013)

I'd expect them to boo because its an exclusive... probably would have booed if it was for ps4 or wiiu only as well.



The Real Jdbye said:


> Yes, a new proper Banjo Kazooie game.
> This is the only thing that would make me get a X-Bone.


 

I found building cars to be much more fun than playing those n64 games


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 18, 2013)

It's just crowd mentality, a small group start booing and everyone joins in, I bet half of them had an XboxOne pre-ordered ...


----------



## narutofan777 (Jul 18, 2013)

Should the possibility arise I would boo the xbone.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Jul 19, 2013)

I would boo it too.

Microsoft has shown its real face. They can't simply turn back time. We know now what they do think about us.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Jul 23, 2013)

Mantis41 said:


> A few people can make an awfully loud noise. Personally I can't see MS giving an F.


 
There's plenty of people buying xbox one if it has the DRM they mentioned at first and there's also plenty of people who wouldn't buy one that now will because they said that they won't do that DRM stuff.  So yeah I agree.

I'm not against microsoft and the DRM thing didn't chage my mind. I was going to try PS4 this time.  But now I am having second thoughts and I think the Wii U has better games than those 2 consoles combined.


----------

